# supp for energy boost pre workout!



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi guys at the moment im feeling alittle tired before workouts and need a little energy boost to get the most out of my workout, a lot of the time i am tiring out half way through.

O thought maybe the supp dextrose or fructose may be a good idea what do you think any ideas cheers


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

How about a few g's of maltodextrin imediately before training m8?

There is always ephedrine!

I find No-xplode gets me tuned for my workout well.


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

have u tried a plain old simple cup of strong coffee before working out!

I sometimes feel that way, but i chuck a couple spoons of coffee, or perculated if ur posh and drink that 30mins before workout,

gives me a nice kick start!


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

ive always used ephedrine tabs mate,10 mins on the cross trainer or cycle b4 workout to get the heart up and boom im away like a speed train out off control


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheers lads what are ephedrine tabs? ive not heard of these before i dont think i can buy them from my current supp supplier cheers.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Boditronic's Red Mist will do the trick mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Or Coffee, pro plus, energy drink/red bull.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Many stimulant pre-workout formulas mate, no-explode, red mist etc etc as mentioned before. Ephedrine is a precription only medicine but you can buy it online in some places if you google it.

SD


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Can buy Ephedrine from link have posted

http://astronutrition.com/weight-loss-weight-loss-ephedrineephedra-25_1/ephedrine-hcl-150-tabs-349/reviews/106/?zenid=70144b14e483393e1bf35292e29e6fb8


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

This one is crazzzzy as pre workout boost


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

danman said:


> ive always used ephedrine tabs mate,10 mins on the cross trainer or cycle b4 workout to get the heart up and boom im away like a speed train out off control


Yip, pretty cant beat that as a energy booster. I always do some 10 minutes cardio to get heart right up otherwise I'm nowhere.

But wouldnt say ephedrine before every workout is the ideal situation.


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yip, pretty cant beat that as a energy booster. I always do some 10 minutes cardio to get heart right up otherwise I'm nowhere.
> 
> But wouldnt say ephedrine before every workout is the ideal situation.


 yeh this is true i forgot to mention i use ephedrine every second to third day training,days off the ephedrine i down a can off red bull b4 training to kick start me


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

How about some Halo? That always works.

Have you tried just adding some Iron to your diet?

Usually most people are Iron deficiant anyway and it will help you throught the day...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I on occasion use Endorush if i feel like im lacking in energy!! Or eph


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree ^^^^ Endorush is great for a workout buzz!

Maybe don't do what I did last time and drink the whole bottle in one go tho! Kept me awake for hours!!! :bounce:


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

I tried Liquid Fury and liked it, but normally it's a double espresso for me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dawse said:


> I agree ^^^^ Endorush is great for a workout buzz!
> 
> Maybe don't do what I did last time and drink the whole bottle in one go tho! Kept me awake for hours!!! :bounce:


hahahahaha did you not see the big CAUTION on the side and read the instructions missy TUT TUT TUT :nono: :nono:


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Double shot of strong coffee,

or redbull

10 minutes cardio as TaintedSoul said

Some good tunes

And that rage coming from the motivation to have a better workout than the previous one...

That should do the trick, cheaper ...


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Mbb newlad said:


> Hi guys at the moment im feeling alittle tired before workouts and need a little energy boost to get the most out of my workout, a lot of the time i am tiring out half way through.
> 
> O thought maybe the supp dextrose or fructose may be a good idea what do you think any ideas cheers


If you feel tired out half way through maybe your not eating enough hun? have you looked at your diet and stuff, maybe you need few more calories? I find having brown rice b4 working out I have an awesome workout and give a great pump:thumb:


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

At the moment im on a cut so calories are not alot, Ive been only eating a small snack before workout a shake after then dinner about an hour after.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd be wary of stim's as you'll be more prone to adrenal fatigue on calaorie deficit.

I find using D Ribose Powder very good for a non stim boost.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

depends how much stims effect you like caffine mate.

I use No2 explode by bsn pretty good but if you havent got that kind of money to spend you can create your own thats just as effective by getting the individual ingredents from my protein or bulk powders and whacking them together


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

carly said:


> If you feel tired out half way through maybe your not eating enough hun? have you looked at your diet and stuff, maybe you need few more calories? I find having brown rice b4 working out I have an awesome workout and give a great pump:thumb:


Carly, will brown rice really give a great pump ? what is it that does that ? Thanks for the tip


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to say that i thought superpump 250 was alot better than noexplode.

But the after affects or come down from the 250 was worse, so i guess that means it's stronger?


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi mate have you looked at Sci-mx Enduro Fuel we have a few of are British Motorcross MX1 and MX2 riders using it and rate it very highly indeed

5% discount at www.deluxesupplements.com

Use code UKM1 at checkout


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I was talking to a guy at the gym the other day about cutting fat etc. He gave me 3 capsules to try, said take one a day 30mins before workout. Dymetradine T5 they're called. HOLY [email protected]!!!! These things are nuts.

Totally blasted my workout, sweat pi$$ing form me, came home, couldn't sit still, walked dog, still hyper, went and did my hill sprint routine. Once it had wore off i got a real low, tottally shattered, moody etc.

This was only after 1 of the bloody things!!! One thing i did noitice was it made me smack my lips abit, and mouth got really dry, had to take a lot of water. It was like when i used to take E as a teenager. Felt pretty euphoric, but the low after was ****. Think i'll stick to diet and cardio, my puny wee body cant handle the mans stuff!!!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have just ran out of N.O Xplode but necked a litre of kick from tesco yday before training and was buzzing so anything with caffeine on works.


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Think the stuff kawikid is on about is this

http://www.desirablebody.co.uk/products/60-Capsules-%28Maximum-Strength%29-T5-FAT-BURNER-by-FORZA.html

I have used em before and they were nuts

Made me train more like a machine than normal, lol


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Falconski said:


> Think the stuff kawikid is on about is this
> 
> http://www.desirablebody.co.uk/products/60-Capsules-%28Maximum-Strength%29-T5-FAT-BURNER-by-FORZA.html
> 
> ...


No mate. These are the ones here....

http://www.fatburnerzone.co.uk/products/VST-Research-%252d-Dymetadrine-T5.html

No sure if i'm allowed to post a link to these, so if i've done wrong will a mod delete it, ta.

Personally i think there is no need for anything near as strong as this. These things blew my head off. Took one each morning for the next few days and they really rocked me, i was getting a real low after them and felt totally drained.

I'd used Dynalyne XY before and they gave me a nice boost to train with and helped me cut a bit and drive through the cardio better.

http://www.fatburnerzone.co.uk/products/Dynalyne-%252d-XY-Male.html


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

BSN no xplode . worked for me.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

try dorians yates NOX pump and a teaspoon of beta alinine thrown and a few creatine EE caps too...damn...you be on fire...i had to put myself out in the gym...blazing...and whatta workout!!!!

slamming plates on,not even thinking about it...and your intensity shoots up!!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a look at super-pump 250


----------



## edward.out (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not one for beating around the bush - this product was o'kay, better than most *energy boosters*. What I lilked about Crank Powder is the fact that it enabled me to stay up all night. I like to party at clubs and then go right to the beach for more partying and you can't do that without help. It comes in a package, powdered form and mixes well with juice or water, but I prefer juice.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

I would look for a supplement that has a high dose of vitamin B12. Also, preworkout isnt just about mental energy, but also priming the body's physical energy systems as well.


----------



## shawndawg (Mar 31, 2010)

Most of the stuff here will affect your workout and fatigue later on, esp. as they're likely to dehydrate you. would you drink red bull to work out? Caffine highs dont equal a better workout.

In moderation go for something straight forward about 2 hours before working out, either something like Nrichment (www.nrichment.com) or Sportshake (ww.sportshake.com). These will give you carbs and protein without unnecessary calories (=fat).

Can then have one immediately after working out and this helps recovery and prevent soreness later on.

If you can be bothered the other alternative is soya milk, miik which hydrates + calcium high, but lacks the range of vit+mins the others have.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You could always just have a bottle of water with 10-20g of dextrose in it. I'm pretty sure tinytom does this, at least he used to anyway.

Personal experience with no-xplode is that i got tolerant to it after only a few times of using it and then began taking more and more until you have like 6 scoops in your shaker.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate, hows your diet? What are you eating pre-workout?

Gaspari's products Plasmajet and Superpump 250 are great for pre workout! Also Anabolic designs have just brought out Stampede, which we did a sampling of and got great feedback.

Andy, BBWarehouse


----------

